# Finally an M6



## oldways (May 31, 2010)

After years of wanting an M6, but not buying because of the price I pulled the trigger on one today because lapolicegear has them 15% off.


----------



## flashfiend (May 31, 2010)

Not to break your heart but you do realize Spyder Tactical offers CPF members a 20% discount and free shipping for orders over $100?


----------



## oldways (May 31, 2010)

Dang but I did get free shipping and a bunch of free batts.


----------



## flashfiend (May 31, 2010)

Forgot about the batts. Good deal then.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (May 31, 2010)

Congrats!

Mine is on the way. i'm not trying to think of the fact my wallet just went


----------



## Steve in SoCal (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice snag. Factoring in the batteries that is a fair deal.

Let the customizing begin...


----------



## Snow (Jun 2, 2010)

You will never regret it.


----------



## maxspeeds (Jun 2, 2010)

Purchase yourself an MN15 lamp (low output bulb from an M3). You will love the extremely long run times (2.5+ hours). I find this lamp more than bright enough for almost all of my tasks.

edit: read more about it here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/142517


----------



## jumpstat (Jun 2, 2010)

Excellent choice.....got one too... have mine configured with the WA1185 and feed it with rechargeable....


----------



## Brigadier (Jun 2, 2010)

M6 is at the top of my very short 'to buy' list.


----------



## paulr (Jun 2, 2010)

Cool, I've always wanted an M6 and wow, I see they are available with smooth bezels again, I thought I'd have to find a vintage one for that.

What brand were the "free" batteries?


----------



## ninemm (Jun 2, 2010)

I believe they give away Surefire branded batteries.


----------



## oldways (Jun 2, 2010)

yup. Shurfire batts.


----------



## Tempest UK (Jun 2, 2010)

Excellent  Next step: 5 more. Then you're sorted.


----------



## 325addict (Jun 3, 2010)

This is the best light you bought in your entire life, and the best you _will ever buy in your life._ 

There is an endless list of mods available.

I would save those extra batteries you have got for eg. single cell CR123A-based (LED?) lights. 
Or, according to the "one is none, two is one" saying, buy an extra E1E :twothumbs
Then, you'll have the smallest AND the largest SF light 
(you can add a Lumens Factory lamp later, so you can use rechargeables in the E1E too).

The very first thing you should buy is a "Mdocod battery holder for Surefire M6".
The next thing is to buy two (or better four) protected 18650s in case you don't have these already.

Make sure you ONLY use the MN20 lamp assembly, (or the MN15, which is great indeed, but NEVER use the MN21 with 2X 18650), then put two 18650 in this holder, load it, and.... you will actually start to USE the M6, not being afraid or the otherwise HUGE running costs :green:

With the excellent AW 18650-2600s you'll have a run time of around one hour.

More modding options? If you want more throw and more overall light output than the MN20 delivers, get yourself a "3X17670 holder" by either Mdocod or FiveMega, then add three AW 17670s and a Lumens Factory HO-M6R lamp and see what this combo can do! It is regarded by many here on the forum as their favorite setup. *Do not use MN15/MN20/MN21 with this 3-cell setup! *These lamps will suffer an instaflash.

What else? As soon as they become available again, snag yourself at least two Fivemega MN-bi-pin adapters. Then buy a few WA lamps (2-cell: either WA1111 or WA1274) or for 3-cell: WA1166 or WA1185.

I'm sure, which way you will turn, it doesn't matter: you will enjoy your M6!!

Timmo.


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey Timmo I have the 2x18650 holder for my M6 and currently running a MN15 in it. Is the MN20 the only other lamp I can run with the 2x18650?


----------



## Steve in SoCal (Jun 6, 2010)

You can also use some of the Lumens Factory bulbs such as the HO-M3T, EO-M3T and IMR-M3T. The WA 1111 bi-pin bulb is a very bright option with FiveMega's adaptor.



Solscud007 said:


> Hey Timmo I have the 2x18650 holder for my M6 and currently running a MN15 in it. Is the MN20 the only other lamp I can run with the 2x18650?


----------



## signal 13 (Jun 6, 2010)

Solscud007 said:


> Hey Timmo I have the 2x18650 holder for my M6 and currently running a MN15 in it. Is the MN20 the only other lamp I can run with the 2x18650?



I've run the MN16 w/ 2x18650 in a bored M4, and I'll prob run it again in my M6 with the mdocod batt adaptor. It's awesome, but I've read a few posts where the SF HOLAs will suffer decreased life when used w/ 2 x 18650s... I didn't read anything about that in mdocod's compatibility guide, and that thread is like the CPF bible! 

I'm currently running the MN15 w/ 2 x Wolf Eyes 18650s with the MB20 loaded w/ primaries for backup. Not the greatest output, but pretty decent and great runtime. I've got 4-5 hours of runtime if needed with this setup...

Once I order some AWs, I'll be running the MN16 again, and maybe even the MN20. The WE 18650s never could power up the MN16 on a single click unless it was really cold out (lower resistance w/ the colder filament I've been told).

But the M6 is the *mother*... So many options it's awesome! :rock:


----------



## 325addict (Jun 8, 2010)

Indeed, all Surefire HOLAs will be significantly overdriven, as these lamps rely on the voltage sag under heavy load of the primary cells. These won't have more than roughly 2.2 Volts per piece, so a total of 6.6V for a 3-cell setup. Apply 7.6V and you quickly see: lifespan of the bulb will surely be compromised!

Indeed, the lamps you can run with 2X 18650 is of course not limited to the MN15 and MN20. Lumens Factory makes the HO-M3T (which I use with great succes: it has a remarkable throw for a lamp just consuming 2.1 Amps), then there's the EO-M3T and the IMR-M3T.

Also, several Welch Allyn lamps can be used: the WA1111 and WA1274 are excellent choices. They, however, require the Fivemega "MN bi-pin adapter" which is sold out at the moment :mecry:
If you can get them somewhere, I surely would buy the WA1336. This is a 6V lamp, but due to the long life (525 hours) there's some room for overdriving it. When overdriven to 7.4V it draws around 0.72A and will give 116 bulb-lumens. It will have a life of 40 hours still. Powered by two AW 18650-2600s you will easily have a runtime of THREE hours! And the light is still enough for 99% of all tasks you do. It makes a great camping light out of your M6.

Timmo.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 8, 2010)

Congrats on your purchase. It's been one of the most flexible and enjoyable, medium format flashlights ever made. 

Warning, it can be additive.....


----------



## oldways (Jun 8, 2010)

Seven!!!!!:twothumbs


----------



## fivemega (Jun 8, 2010)

oldways said:


> Seven!!!!!:twothumbs



*Six plus One.*


----------



## 325addict (Jun 9, 2010)

And that one is THE one to go for, if it EVER pops up on CPF marketplace, BUY IT!!
This Megalennium is, as the SF M6 should have been: able to take three 18650s :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

This opens up some addicting possibilities, as these cells can be loaded quite a bit heavier: for example, the excellent Fivemega "FM1909" lamps can be used...

a devastating 63 Watts(!) of raw power in a flashlight not even the size of a 2D Mag... I keep on wondering how it's possible... 
Thanks AGAIN Fivemega, for creating these _awesome _lights & parts :twothumbs

Timmo.


----------



## oldways (Jun 9, 2010)

Where can I get one????


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jun 9, 2010)

I got my M6 in. Holy smokes, this light is ridiculous. 

I turned it on at night with a friend and he commented that it was same light they use for helicopter searchlights.


----------



## aingel2k1 (Jun 10, 2010)

Just got an M6, is there any "Clicky" type options for the tailcap??
I already ordered a 3x17670 holder, and prob be using a LED head, like the Seraph P7 M Series Turbo Head, I have one on my M4 and I really like it.
A Clicky would be nice cuz Id like to get the 3 mode version this time...
Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!

:thinking:


----------



## 325addict (Jun 11, 2010)

@ Oldways: if you mean a Megalennium: they are no longer available. If one pops up at CPF Marketplace: GET IT, whatever it may cost 

@ James: I guess you played around with the MN20 lamp assembly in it... otherwise you couldn't have "played all night" with it, without running empty numerous sets of batteries...

Wait until you are a little into modding this awesome light, let me do a proposal:
1. get a 3X17670 holder (either from Fivemega or Mdocod),
2. buy three (or better: six) protected 17670s from AW,
3. buy a HO-M6R lamp assembly from Lumens Factory.

Put everything in and... OOPS, now you see, the M6 can do MUCH more than you now know 
40 minutes of intense throw :devil:

Timmo.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 11, 2010)

aingel2k1 said:


> and prob be using a LED head, like the Seraph P7 M Series Turbo Head, I have one on my M4 and I really like it.:thinking:



Aarrrg, :naughty:the M6 is an incan light.  Don't ruin it with a LED head. Sacrilege, and worse. :shakehead 

Bill


----------



## Patriot (Jun 11, 2010)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Aarrrg, :naughty:the M6 is an incan light.  Don't ruin it with a LED head. Sacrilege, and worse. :shakehead
> 
> Bill




I sort of agree with this, especially in the case of the Seraph P7. If you run a FM body and Seraph head, it's really no longer an M6. There are many fine LED lights available out there but I think the M6 still lends itself best to custom incan configurations. With that stated, I'd certainly have to give honorable mention to LEDZeppelin LED mods, especially the ones with aspherics.


----------



## Steve in SoCal (Jun 11, 2010)

aingel2k1 said:


> Just got an M6, is there any "Clicky" type options for the tailcap??...Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> :thinking:



AW makes both multi level softstart and clickie upgrades for the M6

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/229959


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jun 11, 2010)

does the bulb need to be warmed up (ie stay on for a min amount continuous of time to reach max output?)

I've only kept it on with the MN21 bulb for a max of 30 seconds thus far.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 11, 2010)

jamesmtl514 said:


> does the bulb need to be warmed up (ie stay on for a min amount continuous of time to reach max output?)
> 
> I've only kept it on with the MN21 bulb for a max of 30 seconds thus far.



Max output is reached almost instantly. 

Bill


----------



## jtrucktools34 (Jun 11, 2010)

Patriot,

Where did you get the SS Bezel for the standard head?


----------



## themegalodon (Jun 14, 2010)

So I am totally new to this and it's a bit overwhelming (but pretty much awesome at the same time). So please bear with my naivety. 

I'm planning on purchasing mdocod's 3x17670 adaptor and the LF HO-M6R. With the 3x17670, can I use either or both the HO-M4A and the HO-M3T and expect to get slightly better runtime? 

Also, are LF's bulbs as durable as SF's bulbs? 

thanks,

Jared


----------



## aingel2k1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Steve in SoCal said:


> AW makes both multi level softstart and clickie upgrades for the M6
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/229959


 

Thanks for all the info guys!!!


----------



## 325addict (Jun 15, 2010)

@ Themegalodon:

*NO! *You cannot use lamps _other _than those intended for use on 3X Li-ion (which means: 10.8V).
At least, not when using 3X 17670s in your M6.

The types you mentioned are not compatible with 3X Li-ion.
From Lumens Factory, *ONLY* the HO-M6R and the IMR M6 are compatible.
*
ANY* original Surefire lamp assembly will suffer an instaflash  

The M4 lamp you should forget about. It is not compatible with ANY rechargeable setup.

The other one you mentioned is a 7.2V lamp which can be used in combination with the (highly recommended!) "2X 18650 holder for M6" by Mdocod.

To answer the second question: LF bulbs are highly acclaimed here for their ultimate precision with which they are manufactured, you always get the best throw out of any bulb. And yes, they are durable. I have had more than 10 of them and NONE ever broke down until now.

You have just entered the world of good flashlights here, and are already into M6 territory   
If you have the money, just buy one. You won't regret it. For this light, there are countless modding options out there. You just mentioned one of the very popular ones:
- M6
- with 3X 17670s
- with Lumens Factory HO-M6R.

When Fivemega does another run of his excellent "FM MN bi-pin adapters" you should definitely buy two (one for the 2X 18650 lamps you are going to buy, and one for the 3X 17670 lamps you are going to buy) 
Then, buy some WA1111 and/or WA1274 Welch Allyn lamps for the 2X 18650 holder and take some WA1166 and/or some WA1185 lamps for the 3X 17670 holder.

Finally, stock up your batteries and invest in a GOOD charger (Pila IBC) and you're done._

Whenever you plan to buy the higher power incan lamps (2+ Amps) be sure to buy AW batteries!! Others won't work for 90% because the protection PCB trips upon switching on the lamp due to the enormous peak currents these will draw. YES, these batteries cost more, but they will WORK!

_Timmo.

PS. please have a look at DM51s excellent "M6 shootout". Just use the "search" function of this forum...


----------



## themegalodon (Jun 15, 2010)

325addict,

Thanks for the quick response and all the info! I really appreciate it.

I already have an M6, I just am tired of being wary to use it (with the CR123s)

Where do you suggest I get the Pila IBC charger?

thanks again!


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 15, 2010)

fivemega said:


> *Six plus One.*



Couldn't resist and one just happened to be on sale at the Custom B/S/T so I snagged it up with the AW switch in it. Here's hoping you will do another bi pin adapter run! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 16, 2010)

325addict said:


> The M4 lamp you should forget about. It is not compatible with ANY rechargeable setup.



I have had good luck with the LO M4 bulb (M60) with three fully charged 18650's. No insta flash. Not in the M6, but with bored extensions with the M4. Extrememly bright. Used with and without the AW softstart switch. Should work fine with three 17670's in the M6.

Bill


----------



## Patriot (Jun 16, 2010)

jtrucktools34 said:


> Patriot,
> 
> Where did you get the SS Bezel for the standard head?





That's the Titanium Bezel by RPM which to my knowledge is no longer sold.


----------



## 325addict (Jun 18, 2010)

The design voltage of the Lumens Factory M4 lamp is 9.2V only, that's way less than 10.8V so it will be overdriven severely by 3X Li-ion cells.
The fact, it survives this torture is again a proof of the durability of Lumens Factory lamps!

Where to get a Pila IBC charger? If you are in the US, you should find plenty of online stores that sell it.
If you still use those expensive CR123A batteries in your M6, it is time you _immediately _buy a 2X 18650 holder 
For the price of maybe one charge, you'll get this holder... then add some Li-ion batteries and you really start to USE that excellent M6! It just deserves to be used more frequently 

Again, make sure you buy the AW 18650 2600mAh batteries if you plan to use the more powerful 2-cell lamp options. For example, the really bright WA1111 lamp can be powered by this battery... and NOT by those cheaper deal extreme Trustfires... they switch off immediately, letting you think you did something wrong, or blew the lamp....

The same may be true for the 3X 17670 setup. At least, the highly appreciated Lumens Factory HO-M6R works excellent in combination with three AW 17670s in an appropriate holder...

Timmo.


----------



## JNewell (Jun 18, 2010)

325addict said:


> The same may be true for the 3X 17670 setup. At least, the highly appreciated Lumens Factory HO-M6R works excellent in combination with three AW 17670s in an appropriate holder...
> 
> Timmo.


 
That has become my default configuration for my M6. :twothumbs


----------



## fivemega (Jun 19, 2010)

*3x17670 configuration
From LO to HO:
WA01306U 
WA01166U
WA01318U 
WA01185U*


----------

